
ChatBots and the future of Apps in India - akhilaryan
https://medium.com/haptik-inc/chatbots-the-future-of-apps-in-india-fddcc1aa2a97#.jmx2klr7d
======
lakshfomra
Some really interesting points there, particularly how we have grown into
being notifications slaves! Whatever comes next, needs to be driven towards
reducing mental space, and time required to get things done. Thanks for
sharing, Akhil!

------
puja108
Good points man! You really covered the topic well. And chat and conversation
is a nice building block to not only get stuff accessible in places that are
low bandwidth and low-tech but also prepare for future developments in voice
interaction as what you learn and cover in text you can easily move to voice
once voice is good enough. I also like the approach of Viv here to build
complex queries dynamically over different hooks. These kinds of technologies
will be key to enabling more complex use cases with bots.

------
shubsays
I love how you have compared apps stores to menu cards, awesome read!

